
How Steve Jobs pitches a startup - paulsb
http://venturehacks.com/articles/steve-jobs-pitch
======
orib
[digression] I find it interesting that "what's old is new again" theme
strikes again. In this video, near the 7 minute mark, he's talking about
moving applications off of mainframes/servers and running them as desktop
clients for ease of development, speed, cost, and so on. Sounds kind of like
the inverse of what people seem to be trying to do today with web apps. Again.

And of course, this isn't the first time the cycle repeasts.

~~~
richcollins
I think the Javascript frameworks will move us back in the direction that he
was describing.

------
jmtame
He did his homework and made a compelling presentation. And Steve is diligent
as hell. Nice work on the pitch.

------
jhancock
Next was not a start-up by the time Jobs filmed this. They had been in
existence for around for six plus years by 1991.

It is a good vid though ;)

~~~
nivi
I think every company that is trying to figure out its customer is a startup.
=)

~~~
brianlash
By that definition GE (Apple, Pfizer, Microsoft...etc) are startups too.

~~~
nailer
Microsoft know their customers are consumers, and businesses who need lower-
end servers (yes, they have other markets, no, this isn't where the
Office/Windows revenue MS live on comes from.

Pfizer's customers are sick people and governments who will pay for their
drugs.

Apple's customers are design-conscious individuals who like elegant, easy to
use computers.

------
bigthboy
I liked the video, he did a great job of holding my attention, as someone
noted, for 10 minutes and at the end of part 1 I can say I clearly understood
what he was talking about, and that's critical both when presenting to
customers and presenting to partners/investors.

------
raheemm
hmmph, his dress code remained the same even then - I thought it was a
marketing gimmick - guess not.

~~~
cubicle67
Jacket == turtleneck?

Edit: I noticed the jacket when watching the Next keynote presentation (I'm a
sucker for YouTube related videos :)

------
debt
I love that he takes that accepted and rigid view of the workstation market
and identifies a bunch of other smaller markets within it. It seems too often
that cynics will write off those smaller markets because they believe in a
more rigid and less complicated view of the marketplace.

------
mhartl
Whatever magic Steve Jobs has, for me it didn't come through in this video; I
lost interest about three minutes in. I'd guess his much-vaunted 'reality
distortion field' is much more powerful in person.

------
kwamenum86
That struck me as a little long and that was only part 1. I guess even at that
point Steve Jobs had enough clout to hold peoples' attention for 10+ minutes.

~~~
dmix
This was filmed in 1991 and probably distributed on VHS. It was also probably
cost much more then it would today.

Also, the audience was most likely not the same as VCs today whose attention
span lasts about 60 seconds during a pitch.

------
jodrellblank
I found it interesting that he pointed out workstations and "PC and
Macintosh", then directed NeXT into a new market.

The same market that Apple went for after they bought NeXT.

Was it Steve Job's influence on Apple to push them to do it, or were they
after that market first and bought NeXT because they were a good way into the
market?

~~~
cturner
I don't think Apple went for or took that market. The right-hand side of the
workstations diagram was mostly replaced by Windows NT - some exceptions in
artsy professions which use macs (probably by a similar proportion to those
that did before 1996). A combination of Windows and free unix have replaced
the other side.

Apple's focus and new success has been at and among home users, and things
like iTunes and iWork. If they had been focussed on what was once the
'workstation' area we'd have seen far more emphasis on their proven
development technologies and collaborative workplace technologies. WebObjects
has survived, but it was looking dubious for years. I wouldn't be surprised to
hear that there was still more OpenStep deployed on traders' desks than OSX.

